

Friendly, Welcoming Triazides - joe_bleau
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2014/06/05/friendly_welcoming_triazides_no_really.php

======
mdisraeli
The entire back catalogue for the Things I Won't Work With tag is extremely
excellent, and well worth a read -
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with/)

~~~
flyinghamster
Indeed, it's my favorite section of his blog. If I had to pick a favorite, it
would be "Sand Won't Save You This Time". The sheer thought of something that
can set sand on fire makes me LOL.

edit: no hyperlinking? wtf?

